# mplayer-plugin for Firefox 3



## caesius (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't get mplayer-plugin to work with firefox3, when I install the port it downloads firefox2 and sets itself up for that, is there another way to get it working for firefox3? Or is it that noone has updated it yet?

Cheers


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 25, 2009)

For the moment, you will need to accept that firefox2 is installed, then uninstall it using pkg_delete -f.
The mplayer-plugin will remain in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins.

Then execute the following commands:

```
for FILE in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/mplayerplug-in-*; do
    ln -vfs ${FILE} /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/${FILE##*/}
done
```
Restart firefox3 and check aboutlugins.


----------



## cmc4bsd (Mar 30, 2009)

Since you're creating links on firefox3 does firefox2 have to be uninstalled?


----------

